# Orientalische Ornamente



## corona (17. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich mache gerade einen Flyer für einen Dönerladen. Ich will im Hintergrund einige orientalische Ornamente/Zeichen setzen damit das ganze im Hintergrund nicht so leer ist.
Leider habe ich nichts gefunden.

Hat jemand etwas passendes oder kennt eine Seite wo ich so etwas bekomme?

So in dem Stil von Photocase.de links-unten wo die vertikale Navigation drauf ist, wäre ganz gut.

Vielen Dank,
Corona


----------



## Gnitze (17. August 2005)

Hi Corona,

ich hab mein Archiv mal geplündert. Sind ein paar Ideen dabei, die was für Dich wären. Schick mir doch mal Deine Emaille, dann bekommst Du ein paar jpg's in 300 dpi.

E-Mail 

Gruß
Die Gnitze


----------



## ivan4ever (17. August 2005)

Hallo!

Sehr zu empfehlen wäre, wenn du dir ein paar Bilder der Alhambra auf Granada, oder von Moscheen etc. runterlädst und die Ornamente dann nachbaust.
Ich persönlich finde die verwendeten Ornamente der Alhambra sehr orientalisch, ist sicher einen Blick wert!

c ya


----------

